# Tired of Overtime



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone else has a similar situation as me. Let me start off saying I am very grateful I have a good paying job with good benefits. I just started this job almost two years ago, at the interview I was told I would be on third shift, but would train on every shift in the beginning. I was ok with that, as long as it was only during the training period as I have a family who I am very involved and close with, so second shift would be a no no.

I did indeed train on every shift, the problem is I have been placed on second shift for nearly a year and a half now. I managed to work things out and although I hate it ( 240 pm to 1100 pm) I manage. The real problem is at the interview they asked if I could work SOME overtime, including weekends. I thought to myself, no problem extra $$ from time to time. Well it's been two years of non stop overtime with every weekend and 12s though out the week, coming in early, staying over ect. The problem is, it is mandatory, you can not plan anything ahead of time. A weekend with the family is like a vacation! If you do manage to get two days off straight they look at you like you like you were a no call no show for a week straight. And the guys who decide you have to be here or else?.....Yep, every weekend off.

Sorry people, some guys/gals have better things to do with life than work everyday of the year! I understand you have a product to get out, but damn give a guy a break once in a while. This past week a co worker of mine put in for a vacation day for Friday and Monday for a quick vacation. They were low on people for the weekend and told him he was being mandated for Sat. and Sunday, but he could still have Friday and Monday off. Wow nice to know you can't have a vacation unless it's during the week.

I do not mind putting in overtime, but If I work a month straight and want two days off on Sat and Sun can't I at least get that? They wonder why no one wants to work there. They have a hard time filling positions and can't get anyone to stay for very long. I wonder why? Ok, I'm done with my cheese and whine....


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

It started with Reagan firing the Air Traffic Controllers. Organized labor is blamed for all the problems in this country. Clinton signes the NAFTA agreement. American jobs forced to compete with third world countries wages of living. This is what happens. American labor work force has less rights everyday. American workers have lost the battle and now China's Army charged with cyber hacking. 115 counts to be exact and most are U.S. businesses. We are going to lose the war.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

This is a union shop.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I had the same situation when I first got out of school. I did not have a family so I walked.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

idontknow316 said:


> This is a union shop.


So were the Air Traffic Controllers. Unions are powerless.


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

I feel your pain. I like my job. Same as you I have great benefits compared to most, but after almost 17 years i'd like to at least have one weekend day off to spend with the family. I work second shift as well, but with a 24/7 operation I suppose I shouldn't be to surprised. One day i'll get a half way descent shift. Hopefully.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

That sucks when management thinks they can mess around with you like that cause they are management. They need to find another way to get their product out on time. You can't ask your workers to work 7 days a week if you're not willing to do the same. It just builds anger and jealousy and makes people quit. My dad has been a manager of a small machine shop for a long time and he is always there 6 days a week, 10 hours during the week and 4 hours on saturday. He works as hard as anyone there. He'll even jump on a machine and do the work himself if he has to.

A guy I know that was a manager at a pizza place was working long hours and called in sick cause he had strep throat. The higher level managers told him he could take one day off, but had to be in the next day even though he had a doctor's note and a contagious disease that he could have passed on to his customers! That was the last straw for him...

I worked for a year doing 50 hrs per week at a high stress job and got acid reflux from it. I was relieved when they laid me off.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

im there with ya..i work tons of OT. and have a family also..bad thing is ..im oc call all the time..so i never know when its coming. If theres any advice i could give you..id say "it could ALWAYS be worse".. I understand..yer not bitchin about it or complaining...but hey..if too much OT is your main problem right now..youre doin ok


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I was fortunate for my 30 years working....best part time job going....well it seemed to be....did do a lot of overtime but never for long periods of time....could always get time off if needed....sometimes that job wouldn't be there when i returned but there was another down the road for me....I feel your pain...I have worked in places doing maintenance that the people worked that way....and they did have a turn over after so long....as people can't take that for years and years


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm a proud UNION Ironworker currently working on the Innerbelt bridge project in Cleveland. Been on 6-10's, with some Sundays, for a year now, and very soon to be 7-12's -- probably lasting until fall. Does it suck sometimes? Yeah. Are there days (almost everyday!) where I'd rather be out on the boat? Yeah. Do the days seem to run together, almost seeming like one very long day? Yeah. Sometimes you just gotta take what you can get; when you can get it. If it's really _that_ much of a deal breaker, start prospecting to see if there's a better suited job somewhere else for you.

Having said that, I will be taking a week off in May, to go do some fishing at my buddy's cottage in Canada, and I can't wait! :B:B:B

EDIT: Ironman... Best "part time" gig is right!! lol.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Last 2 places I worked was like that. 13 days , then 1 day off. Pay wasn't bad and I really didn't mind the long hours since it was 3rd shift. Time to fish in the AM. Slowly started feeling tired all the time, just thinking it was work. Next thing, heart attack, and 2 stents, luckily happened at work and had some good people lookin out for me. So be very careful if you start to feel drained. By the way, I was 53 when it happened and thinking I was just fine.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Management at My workplace has every weekend off and then some,they look at you like a deer in the headlights if you say no to O.T. I have 40 years in this place.There are younger workers now, and since our place is union,It runs downhill!Until a few years ago we worked 12 day in a row and 1 maybe 2 day's off,all depended on what shift came up next time ,most day's were 12hrs.It really gets old fast and makes you feel old too! The old saying is so true "I have more time and no money or no time and plenty of money". I would like to have both


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

that sucks...sounds like its cheaper for them to work you to death than it would be to hire more help...That is common when greed is the driving force behind the company you work for


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

idontknow316 said:


> Let me start off saying I am very grateful I have a good paying job with good benefits.
> 
> I thought to myself, no problem extra $$ from time to time. Well it's been two years of non stop overtime with every weekend and 12s though out the week, coming in early, staying over
> 
> ...


Sometimes it's hard to balance our responsibilities as husbands and fathers with our responsibilities as employees. Not to mention what an imbalance will do to our love-of-nature side or our spiritual being. Hopefully you'll get things balanced soon.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

I would suggest finding a new job.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Finding a new job in today's economy isn't always the easiest option. Trust me! A lot of professions are extremely competitive and unless you want to uproot your family and life, it isn't an option. With that in mind, always remember that time with your family is time you will never get back! Since my exwife and I separated almost 2 years ago, I cherish every second I get with my daughter and my job could care less about your personal life. Most of the supervisors eat sleep and breath the job but then again they don't work any weekends and are disgusted if you even mention it. That being said, you have to do what's right for you and you family! Just about all employers feel an employee is just a number and can be replaced at the drop of a hat!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Last year i was gonna try and quit my job for a lesser pay job but less hours... just work 40 with no weekends is what i wanted. well it never fell through and im still at a construction co in wanna our local unions lots of work year around witch is a good thing. dec through feb were at about 50 hours a week but march through nov i work about 75 hours a week no paid holidays no paid vacations in fact asking for a day off 3 weeks in advanced is like asking for there first born child lol i understand were bizzy but there's a point when you need some saturday's off some time to take your family some where. i get to shop and load up fuel up starting at 530am than head to job and i start getting paid at 7am i work and get paid till 530 pm load up and leave i get back to shop about 630 7pm sometimes i work later than this all depends if you have a greedy foreman or not sometimes no lunch and no breaks 6 days a week,,,, in this market i have found that most construction companies are going to this style to save money for the company and to get more production theres no protection from our union it is what it is ! just be careful what you wish for or dont wish for i left a cush job for this one and i cant go back!!!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

well its how the company works! the guys get to the shop and hour and a half or two early to load up trucks with parts pipe ect fuel load up back hoes.. then drive to job witch are always in cleveland so i get to at 530 but dont start getting paid till 7am only person paid are the guys driving the truck and they are paid 1 hour at almost 3 times less there rate!no matter if it takes an hour and 20 mins its one hour each way for them its shitty but 50 guys do it every day u say anything your gone !!! we call it the 3 for free the company gets about 3 hours a day for free but the way some guys look at it there making lots of money so dont bite the hand


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

its a catch 22 they say your not required to go to shop unless your a forman but somedays they need you to drive a truck so there ya go


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

idontknow316 said:


> This is a union shop.


Talking to your union reps is the only solution. We negotiated a clause that allowed us to call other union members and ask them if they wanted to work the overtime. The clause also allowed us to call subordinates to work the overtime if they were qualified and wanted it. You should also ask your reps if they could negotiate a limit on overtime per month or per pay schedule.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

hey we have talked to our rep! union handbook says saturdays are optional and up to employee if they wanna work ! but doesnt wanna get to involved becuz the company keeps allot guys working through winter another words there getting there union dues all winter and dont wanna mess that up! be careful when blowing the whistle just be careful


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Another suggestion would be going to school, earning a degree that is relevant in today's job market (I only say this because people go to school for irrelevant areas of employment) and getting a non union job that doesn't require you work overtime to make a decent living.

I should add this isn't meant to be a snarky remark this is a genuine suggestion. I'm also going this route having a full time job as well as a child on the way. It will be pure hell but it will pay off. I'm glad to at least see people complaining about working too much for the money they earn and not complaining about how they deserve more for nothing.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

With the "new breed" CEOs ("profit +++++" kind of GREEDY) expect it to only get worse. Unless you can convince the WHOLE crew to agree, and THAT only happens in the movies, not "real life". As soon as they can expect the "new breed" CEOs to start making you PAY them for the "right" to further enrich themselves. GREED knows NO end...and this generation of piranas can`t even see it...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

whjr15 said:


> I'm a proud UNION Ironworker currently working on the Innerbelt bridge project in Cleveland. Been on 6-10's, with some Sundays, for a year now, and very soon to be 7-12's -- probably lasting until fall. Does it suck sometimes? Yeah. Are there days (almost everyday!) where I'd rather be out on the boat? Yeah. Do the days seem to run together, almost seeming like one very long day? Yeah. Sometimes you just gotta take what you can get; when you can get it. If it's really _that_ much of a deal breaker, start prospecting to see if there's a better suited job somewhere else for you.
> 
> Having said that, I will be taking a week off in May, to go do some fishing at my buddy's cottage in Canada, and I can't wait! :B:B:B
> 
> EDIT: Ironman... Best "part time" gig is right!! lol.


fest or fathom.....get it while you can, I always did....that's how I got to retire when I did....missed all the Holidays with the family, due to working shutdowns....when work is good it's great then the slow times well....I seem to lock up with companies till there work got slooooow then back to the hall for something else.....I did a lot of rigging, machinery moving, working in factories tearing out and reinstalling new equipment....but glad it over....the body has payed a price.....


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Thats the way it is!!! beat the body miss the family kids sports vacations ect but at least you wont be broke!!! i guess thats why most of the guys at my place are divorced and have to work double to pay child support and alimony


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

now.... thinking of going back to work somewhere.... to help pay for health care....raising grandkids isn't cheap and not part of the retire plans at the time....but it is what it is..... soooooo....be satisfied with what you have, is all I can say....if it gets bad enough and I hope it doesn't for you....
I have been turned down twice now (recently, put in at lowes, manards....and just Cabela's)all on line, I haven't applied for a job for over 30 years....dang I feel old....I could have a job but not sure I want to get locked up with 40 plus hours at this one place maybe if I wait long enough.... the job will be filled


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I will say this, no one ever laid on their death bed saying, "I wish I worked more. " you'll never hear me say that. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

Can't the union do anything for you guys. You said the driver gets paid less, but he at least gets paid for more time worked even though you all start together? Makes sense to the boss I bet, but doesn't to everybody else. I recently learned that I am just a number at work. It is to bad that the higher ups don't see who really likes their job. I go in and give them the best 12 hours I can and then I go home. Still get calls at home for things that could wait until the next day. I like getting calls to say that the person I'm talking to sent me an email. I guess a little CYA there.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I worked over 60 hours a week for 25 years, part of that time another 40 hours with another company on top. Did I like it NO but I did it. There are alot of people out there that just wish they had a job. I am retired now so I only work 20+ hours a week and that is mostly at home although I did get a call at 2AM last sunday on an issue that needed taken care of right away. My thought is, now a days it is just a good thing to have a job and be able to pay the bills. Remember there are alot of college grads out there without jobs or driving cabs. Of course if they choose a major where there is no job needed it is there own fault, I could name several but I may get thrown off the sight.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

been working mandatory overtime for the auto industry since cash for clunkers started the ball rolling. make your money now . never know when you'll need it . but i do have 4 weeks vacation and a bunch of paid holidays. sometimes it seems like i am never there. if you can get FMLA get it


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb (Feb 11, 2013)

I have two coworkers that are on FMLA all the time. I wonder how they pay the bills. I used to work 19 on and two off. I feel your pain. Days off didn't feel like days off. Just a transition from one method of torture to another. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Some have offered their job shop services to me, while I appreciate the offer, I doubt your machinery could handle what we do lol. A little background on what I do, We make paper suction rolls, and EP products. Some are over 100k pounds, and 33 feet long, and have a diameter of 60 inches. We turn the O.D and bore the I.D. Sounds simple enough, but it is a very precise operation. If you can imagine turning something so huge and keeping a .001 to .002 tolerance. It isn't easy to take something that long and hold a tight tolerance. Our foundry makes the shells, which is right across the street, and we have to have them trucked over on a flatbed.
We use 100 ton overhead cranes to move them into the machines. It is a very unique operation that takes a lot of time! If you can imagine the surface speed and apply it to something that large. We are moving at a grand rate of anywhere from .180 a minute to 1.2 a minute.

So If you figure the math. at .180 a minute is 10.8 inches an hour that's around 37 hours just to do one operation. Just thought I'd shed some light on our setup. So it isn't just a run it faster kind of job it just takes a lot of time. Also you don't want to get into too big of a hurry and mess a shell up, it isn't like you can throw it away and just grab another piece, and the larger shells run up to 600k dollars. You don't want to be the guy who undersizes one of these. 

Bottom line is this, I appreciate the money and opportunity to work, but how about hiring more and not make OT a no choice decision, which they have been preaching for some time, but can't seem to find anyone. The OT is optional if they are not in a pinch for people to run machines, but lately that hasn't been the case. So if your in the Sandusky area and looking for a job PM me and I'll tell you where to go. The money is pretty good, but be prepared to work second shift and a lot of OT.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I had a medical issue and it was advised by my employer to obtail FMLA papers. I am not here to bash my employer, but let's say it didn't go over too well. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Agitation Free said:


> *It started with Reagan firing the Air Traffic Controllers*. Organized labor is blamed for all the problems in this country....


I believe the air traffic controllers had to take an oath of office to NOT strike. I had to when I became a USAF civilian (GS). Just a condition of service....

OP, some have it worse. Take the military for example. In my first 6-8 years in the active duty AF I never spent a holiday with my family. I spent two tours in England, 6 1/2 years total, without seeing my family. I had a number of deployments, including an 8 month stint in Saudi Arabia and over Iraq in 90'-91', where I was away from my wife and kids. Most of my 24 years on active were 12+ hour days, including many weekends.

P.S. There were some bennies though...they trusted me with the keys to $45M, Mach 2.5+, airplanes...


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Workdog said:


> I believe the air traffic controllers had to take an oath of office to NOT strike. I had to when I became a USAF civilian (GS). Just a condition of service....
> 
> OP, some have it worse. Take the military for example. In my first 6-8 years in the active duty AF I never spent a holiday with my family. I spent two tours in England, 6 1/2 years total, without seeing my family. I had a number of deployments, including an 8 month stint in Saudi Arabia and over Iraq in 90'-91', where I was away from my wife and kids. Most of my 24 years on active were 12+ hour days, including many weekends.


Totally understand, and know this. Thank you for your service! I simply don't like the direction companies seem to be taking now a days, work what you have to death, and not hire, its cheaper.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I don&#8217;t know anything about where you work obviously, but there are MANY companies out there right now that HAVE to operate like this. It&#8217;s that, or they shut down. Companies are being pushed so hard to reduce prices by their customers, that they&#8217;re working with profit margins that 10 years ago were unthinkable. Also, there are some places where it&#8217;s nearly impossible to find decent help, especially if people think it may be temporary. It&#8217;s easier to take welfare than work. Again, I don&#8217;t know if any of this is the case where you work, but I do know there&#8217;s usually more to it than &#8220;corporate greed&#8221; like so many like to think.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Workdog said:


> I believe the air traffic controllers had to take an oath of office to NOT strike. I had to when I became a USAF civilian (GS). Just a condition of service....
> 
> OP, some have it worse. Take the military for example. In my first 6-8 years in the active duty AF I never spent a holiday with my family. I spent two tours in England, 6 1/2 years total, without seeing my family. I had a number of deployments, including an 8 month stint in Saudi Arabia and over Iraq in 90'-91', where I was away from my wife and kids. Most of my 24 years on active were 12+ hour days, including many weekends.
> 
> P.S. There were some bennies though...they trusted me with the keys to $45M, Mach 2.5+, airplanes...


Oath of office?  They were union workers.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

The reason companies don't hire more workers is because it's cheaper for them to pay overtime.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Can't offer any advise out, but I feel your pain. My shop is in a similar situation now. I volunteer for weekday O.T. However, the mandatory weekends really suck! Being forced to work by those who won't be there makes it even worse.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> I don&#8217;t know anything about where you work obviously, but there are MANY companies out there right now that HAVE to operate like this. It&#8217;s that, or they shut down. Companies are being pushed so hard to reduce prices by their customers, that they&#8217;re working with profit margins that 10 years ago were unthinkable. Also, there are some places where it&#8217;s nearly impossible to find decent help, especially if people think it may be temporary. It&#8217;s easier to take welfare than work. Again, I don&#8217;t know if any of this is the case where you work, but I do know there&#8217;s usually more to it than &#8220;corporate greed&#8221; like so many like to think.


They do try to hire, but they are having a hard time finding anyone. Also running such large machinery that is not cnc turns a lot of guys away, or they have no experience and we try them out and they never grasp the concept. They would definitely benefit from hiring more and they know it. We have machines with work but nobody to run it. We have very little competition in our market, so we are doing very well.

I'm not trying to paint a theyre trying to stick it to me kind of picture, just stating they need to hire more soon! This is old, after years of constant you will be here or else.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

tomb said:


> Can't offer any advise out, but I feel your pain. My shop is in a similar situation now. I volunteer for weekday O.T. However, the mandatory weekends really suck! Being forced to work by those who won't be there makes it even worse.


Very much agree!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Agitation Free said:


> Oath of office?  They were union workers.


Didn't matter, the way I understood it they had a no strike, no work stoppage clause in their labor agreement because of the safety and security aspect of their job. I remember one of their representatives declaring to a news microphone "we will shut this nation down" with reference to getting what they want in negotiations. Can't threaten an entire country with your wants, end of story.
Back in the late 70' early 80's during the 'energy crisis' I worked out west in the oil exploration industry. We worked 16 hours 7 days a week. The only thing that shut us down was weather as we ran portable rigs. There were 40 and 50 day stretches that I didn't know what day of the week it was and worked thru a couple holidays without even knowing it. Too much is too much. We all go to work to finance our lives and family and we need an opportunity to enjoy both of those things and not work while it all passes us all by. I personally wish that all business/industry, including the service sector, would move to a four day, 10 hour per day work week.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Four ten hour days sure sounds nice!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Also the whole school thing.... My wife just received a bachelor's degree in accounting. Now she still works at the same place, same low pay but we now have nearly 60k in student loans to pay. Everyone wants experience. Her interviews always go well, but then get the same letter in the mail, we were impressed with you but we filled the position with someone with experience. 

I totally understand that though. Many places don't want to hire anyone brand new. Experience is hard to gain in todays economy.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

It's cheaper to pay overtime than benefits to another full time employee, but it sucks when the overtime doesn't even cover the needs of the operation. This is the case where I work. Not to mention the OT is usually only posted when the there is an outage due to somebody on vacation or sick.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Agitation Free said:


> Oath of office?  They were union workers.


Yes, Oath of Office! I'm in a union as a govt civilian. As a condition of work I raised my right hand and promised to defend the constitution and this country from enemies foreign and domestic, and, had to promise not to strike.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Our customers wanted us open 24/7.That put us on a7day week 1off switch shifts 7 more 1 off switch shifts 7 more 4 off.It really sucked because every one bitched and you never saw the 4 off they changed the schedule for the cry babies.Then went 4/ 12's. And now that the war in Iraq is over and Afghanistan is winding down business is slowing down,which means lay-offsI have been off work on short term disability since the beginning of Dec.Seven guy's have been layed off since. the others have to pick up at the same pace.Not missing that right now But would rather be working instead.
Most companies don't want to any more than they have to and still put millions their pockets. I have been through 3 Bankruptcies and all 3 times we were pushed back into stone ages, And we are Union!! You are not just a number you are a dependent, a tax write off and anything else the legal beagle's can think of. And Oh BTW that Pension Fund ! You really don't need that any more:B
Were hoping you GO long before that becomes an issue Or we'll just take it Isn't what bankruptcy courts are for? Sorry for the Rant just too much exp with that.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I am somewhat lucky. I am on a 4/10 schedule. I get Fridays off. That bad part? 3 of the 4 boys are in school, I work 5pm to 4am, I see the wife on Monday morning for a few minutes, then I don't see her until Friday. I get to bed by 5am, up around 11, errands, kids picked up, dinner made, then back to work. I get Fridays off but in April, OT starts. It's tough and there doesn't seem to be any end to this schedule in sight anytime soon but we are both working. But if I can get out of work early, you bet I do. Time is what is always in short supply. It's the only thing we can't make more of. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow 5 p to 4 a? That sucks!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

idontknow316 said:


> I had a medical issue and it was advised by my employer to obtail FMLA papers. I am not here to bash my employer, but let's say it didn't go over too well. I'll leave it at that.


if you have a union then they have no say in the fmla. it is a federal program and you can not be punished or mistreated in any way for using it. my place takes a vacation day if i use it and miss a day or half day of work.so i do get paid for the days i use it.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Workdog said:


> Yes, Oath of Office! I'm in a union as a govt civilian. As a condition of work I raised my right hand and promised to defend the constitution and this country from enemies foreign and domestic, and, had to promise not to strike.


Reagan fired the air traffic controllers, citing a federal law established in 1955 that prohibits government employees to strike. The air traffic controllers did not take an oath of office.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

freyedknot said:


> if you have a union then they have no say in the fmla. it is a federal program and you can not be punished or mistreated in any way for using it. my place takes a vacation day if i use it and miss a day or half day of work.so i do get paid for the days i use it.


I was having issues with an irregular heartbeat, I would feel a flip flop in my chest so to speak and sometimes this was accompanied with being lightheaded. It was a little nerve racking, so I went to the Dr. After a few days of being late with a Dr. note, they called me into the office and told me it was unacceptable even with a note. They then advised me to seek FMLA to cover my butt. Seemed overboard to me and the Dr. that I see, but I went ahead with the advise and the Dr. filled out all of the paperwork, did all of the testing ect. 

My FMLA pretty much stated that I need to be excused from work when testing is required, and one hour of rest when I become lightheaded. All was good, handed my paperwork to the HR guy and off to work I went....for about an hour or so. He came walking out with my foreman and told me from what my Dr. said on that paper it wasn't safe for me to be working right now. All I needed was a paper saying I was fit for work. So I went back got another paper saying It was safe for me to work, then I was accused of abusing the "system" and I could not return to work until I seen a company appointed Dr. Mind you I have never called off of work from this place and have only been late a handfull of times due to Dr. visits. 

Well the company Dr. couldn't see me for over a month! I was off of work the whole time, all to do the same battery of tests for the next few weeks following. The end result? More of the same, they approved my FMLA and I have not used it since. Too much of a headache, I still have the problem, but I am tired of the Doctors office so..... I was told I won't die from it or anything so that's good enough for me


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Employers HATE FMLA. Your company can not force you to see "their doctor". I would ask your doctor to modify your FMLA to be specific and to include excussed absence as needed by patient. This will allow you to use your FMLA as needed without having to provide your employer with a note to return to work. Your condition sounds like A-Fib. I had the same condition. It's may be due to stress. I used over 2000 hrs of sick and vacation during the last 4 years of work on FMLA. The A-Fib almost completely disappeared. I retired 3+ years ago and never had another A-Fib episode. There was no doubt the stress of the job was doing it to me. I represented several members of my union when they needed FMLA. Your employer will not be happy and may try to harrass you. This is VERY illegal. 1 letter from a lawyer to your employer will set them straight. You could sue if they continue to harrass you. Don't expect help from your union. When your employer knows you have a lawyer ready to sue them for harrassing or threatening you after applying for FMLA, they'll back off real quick. No employer has the right to force someone to work if it detrimental to their health. You can have a stroke from A-Fib.


----------



## crazypoultry (May 18, 2009)

Workdog said:


> I believe the air traffic controllers had to take an oath of office to NOT strike. I had to when I became a USAF civilian (GS). Just a condition of service....
> 
> OP, some have it worse. Take the military for example. In my first 6-8 years in the active duty AF I never spent a holiday with my family. I spent two tours in England, 6 1/2 years total, without seeing my family. I had a number of deployments, including an 8 month stint in Saudi Arabia and over Iraq in 90'-91', where I was away from my wife and kids. Most of my 24 years on active were 12+ hour days, including many weekends.
> 
> P.S. There were some bennies though...they trusted me with the keys to $45M, Mach 2.5+, airplanes...


Entirely off topic here but do jets have keys or a keycard or something like that I imagine there would be some security protocol in place. Please excuse the ignorance I've never had the pleasure of being around anything of that nature.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

Why don't these jobs hire "Temps" through service agencies? Isn't it cheaper for companies to pay "Temp" workers half the price as a regular worker, instead of paying a regular worked 1.5X their normal pay ? Do these companies not believe in Temps? Or is it that the work is too highly skilled to bring in temp workers to help alleviate some hours? Sounds like some of you guys just need a BREAK - OUCH !


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I don&#8217;t know about other places, but I know we do for our unskilled positions. The problem is, it&#8217;s hard to get many of them to show up much more that a week. Also, you can&#8217;t have untrained people running machines, you have to have experienced people there as well. Of course, our plants don&#8217;t operate anything like what some of these guys are experiencing. The owner wouldn&#8217;t allow it. The type of job idontknow316 is referring to however, isn&#8217;t an unskilled position.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Don't you guys think if they could hire more people and not pay overtime they would? The workforce just isn't out there. Alot of those people on unemployment aren't exactly in a rush to get back into the job force when they can sit at home and collect a check. And a temp works in some situations but you can't bring in a temp to do any kind of a skilled job. I have worked 60-70 hours a week since I was 18. I don't know any different I guess.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

imalt said:


> Don't you guys think if they could hire more people and not pay overtime they would? The workforce just isn't out there. Alot of those people on unemployment aren't exactly in a rush to get back into the job force when they can sit at home and collect a check. And a temp works in some situations but you can't bring in a temp to do any kind of a skilled job. I have worked 60-70 hours a week since I was 18. I don't know any different I guess.


No, It's cheaper to pay overtime than to hire more people.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

idontknow316 said:


> Also the whole school thing.... My wife just received a bachelor's degree in accounting. Now she still works at the same place, same low pay but we now have nearly 60k in student loans to pay. Everyone wants experience. Her interviews always go well, but then get the same letter in the mail, we were impressed with you but we filled the position with someone with experience.
> 
> I totally understand that though. Many places don't want to hire anyone brand new. Experience is hard to gain in todays economy.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


My girlfriend and I both just completed our Bachelors degrees. She finished last August and applied for 40 some jobs and only got calls on the ones that did not require a degree so she ended up going back to school to get a masters. I graduated in December and interviewed for 3 jobs (I have more experience than her) but applied for 30 all across the country. I accepted a seasonal job that paid 51 bucks a day working 7am-9pm. I also interviewed for a full time job (required an 2 year degree) that they hired internally for and a part time job that did not require a degree. I accepted the part time job and resigned from the seasonal position. So now I am working part-time at 30 hours a week with my degree and still don't have benefits. Sure as hell wont be able to start paying back loans on what I make now ......I can hardly live on it. But it was better than the month I sat at home applying for every job I could find.


The degree gets you in the door but the experience is what they want. 

I have 15 years of full and part-time experience and a degree in my field and still having a hard time finding a full time job. A bunch of the entry level jobs that are out there that you used to just need bachelors degrees for have people with masters degrees applying for them or have people already picked out for them. Most people that I was in school with ran into the same situation as my girlfriend and they are back in school because they cant find a job.

The Masters degree is becoming the new standard its all messed up.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Agitation Free said:


> No, It's cheaper to pay overtime than to hire more people.


Which gives some idea of what medical, workman's comp, FICA, and other items in the benny package costs. If you're making 50K a year figure that it costs the company another 15-20K on top of that to keep you employed. 

As far as the air traffic controllers go, Reagan warned them in advance what would happen if they went on strike. They thought he was bluffing. He wasn't. Bad miscalculation! 

There are pluses and minuses to union membership. You can be the best, most productive employee at your job, but you won't make a dime more than the worst, least productive employee working the same job. The union is supposed to provide you with a measure of protection against unsafe or unfair work practices. But, if the union, and it's membership, vote for a contract with certain work rules, then that's what you're stuck with!


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

As a union carpenter of 29 years, thats one of the differences of today, when I first came in we voted on issues, now days there's limited voting, we use to be able to vote for our business agents, now they are appointed, I am very fortunate to be on a 4-10 's 6:00-4:30 pm. and being 56 y.o. not sure if I could work some of your hours, after 10 hr. day of hanging sheet rock is more than enough for me, bodies wearing out. I try to keep my lifestyle to with in my means....Id rather spend quality time with my family , for memories cannot be replaced, and money isnt everything, to many hours away from the home can lead to divorce, which really complicates things.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

fishingful said:


> My girlfriend and I both just completed our Bachelors degrees. She finished last August and applied for 40 some jobs and only got calls on the ones that did not require a degree so she ended up going back to school to get a masters. I graduated in December and interviewed for 3 jobs (I have more experience than her) but applied for 30 all across the country. I accepted a seasonal job that paid 51 bucks a day working 7am-9pm. I also interviewed for a full time job (required an 2 year degree) that they hired internally for and a part time job that did not require a degree. I accepted the part time job and resigned from the seasonal position. So now I am working part-time at 30 hours a week with my degree and still don't have benefits. Sure as hell wont be able to start paying back loans on what I make now ......I can hardly live on it. But it was better than the month I sat at home applying for every job I could find.
> 
> 
> The degree gets you in the door but the experience is what they want.
> ...


dude what the --- did you get a degree in?? underwater basket weaving?? youapply for that many positions and cant get hired? anywhere? you OR your wife?...for real..the job market is not THAT bad i think maybe your lookin in the wrong places ...i have a degree in a field that im thinking of leaving..i've interviewed for about 6 positions..in fields totally unrelated to my degree..and was offered a position at all but one interview.. thats crazy to think neither of you can find employment


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Fishlandr75 said:


> dude what the --- did you get a degree in?? underwater basket weaving?? youapply for that many positions and cant get hired? anywhere? you OR your wife?...for real..the job market is not THAT bad i think maybe your lookin in the wrong places ...i have a degree in a field that im thinking of leaving..i've interviewed for about 6 positions..in fields totally unrelated to my degree..and was offered a position at all but one interview.. thats crazy to think neither of you can find employment


Wow, why castigate the Man for stating what his experience has been! Don't you have something better to offer than redicule? If so, why not offer it and keep moving.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Hook N Book said:


> Wow, why castigate the Man for stating what his experience has been! Don't you have something better to offer than redicule? If so, why not offer it and keep moving.


..your right..ok..i"ll offer advice...instead of sitting in front of your computer,massmailing your resume across the country, try socialnetworking..friends,family..research the company your going to apply with..SEND a cover letter..with the Managers name on it..at least make it look like you WANT the job and you know something about them..legwork and research is not "old fashioned"..it still very much works..the last 5 interviews ive had(over about 6 months)..like i said..completely day/night difference from what im doing now..and recieved an offer letter..i researched the companies..found things i liked /had questions about... theres a TON of info online about a company..use it! You CAN make it happen..


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> I don&#8217;t know anything about where you work obviously, but there are MANY companies out there right now that HAVE to operate like this. It&#8217;s that, or they shut down. *Companies are being pushed so hard to reduce prices by their customers*, that they&#8217;re working with profit margins that 10 years ago were unthinkable. Also, there are some places where it&#8217;s nearly impossible to find decent help, especially if people think it may be temporary. It&#8217;s easier to take welfare than work. Again, I don&#8217;t know if any of this is the case where you work, but *I do know there&#8217;s usually more to it than &#8220;corporate greed&#8221; like so many like to think*.


Alot of this is true and in more case than people would think. One of our competitors finds a reason to get rid of any employees with 15 years of service. Most of our employees have between 9-30 years. It's a lot chearer to keep the younger ones. 

Hey we're not all bad....
I'm one of the mean managers that doesn't work weekends. However most of my employees only work them on a voluntary basis. 
Being that I'm salary, no matter how many hours I work my check is the same and I used to work 55-60 hours a week as a minimum, now I will tell you that sucks. I did that for about 25 years until I had enough. Now I direct my employees to get the work done most choose to work their hours during the week and some will work weekend. Now I rarely work overtime. Some guys complain that I don't work any overtime like I make them but they don't really know the past either.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishlandr75 said:


> dude what the --- did you get a degree in?? underwater basket weaving?? youapply for that many positions and cant get hired? anywhere? you OR your wife?...for real..the job market is not THAT bad i think maybe your lookin in the wrong places ...i have a degree in a field that im thinking of leaving..i've interviewed for about 6 positions..in fields totally unrelated to my degree..and was offered a position at all but one interview.. thats crazy to think neither of you can find employment


Both our Degrees are in Recreation, Park, and Tourism Management. I work for a city park district. Hard field to find a job in because most of the jobs you find already have someone waiting to slide into them so 75% of the jobs have to be posted but they already know who they want.

I have applied for state, federal, municipal, and private agencies. Most of the time you never even get a call and they just say that they are in the search process when you check on it.

I could probably get a job in another field but I wanted to be in the Parks that's why I chose what I did. I could go work at the box mfg co. and make more money. But what was the point of going to school? I did the whole mfg, maintenance, janitor, retail, and fabrication thing and did not want to do that so I went and got a degree in what I wanted to do.

Now just need the people to retire that were supposed to retire but haven't because they lost all their money and still need to work.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> Wow, why castigate the Man for stating what his experience has been! Don't you have something better to offer than redicule? If so, why not offer it and keep moving.


Lol I kind of took it that way too. 

I am in a smaller field that has experienced a bunch of cuts with the economy the way it is. A bunch of people in my field should have retired but haven't. Parks are usually the first place to get cut in a state or city budget. The job market really is that bad in certain fields.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishlandr75 said:


> ..your right..ok..i"ll offer advice...instead of sitting in front of your computer,massmailing your resume across the country, try socialnetworking..friends,family..research the company your going to apply with..send a cover letter..with the Managers name on it..at least make it look like you WANT the job and you know something about them..legwork and research is not "old fashioned"..it still very much works


OK now your just being a jerk.

You have no idea how many hours I spent doing the exact same thing you just described. I know how to apply for a job and what etiquette a person should use. I started applying for jobs last October and tried to apply for at least one every few days with follow up calls to each of them. I have a whole book with all the information for each one I applied for.

The jobs either aren't there, have someone already chosen for them, or like at my old job people are applying for 28k jobs with 10 years of experience and masters degrees. So the entry level jobs are being picked up by people with more education and more experience because jobs are being lost. 

What the original poster is talking about is happening in my field as well. Its cheaper for the company to grind their employees into the ground than to hire more people or replace jobs once someone leaves a position. You cant say anything because your lucky to have a job. Companies just split up the work of the lost employee around on the remaining employees. 

Causing people like me that just graduated to apply for 30 jobs all over the country over the last 5 months and spend countless hours on the phone and creating personalized documents to send to prospective employers. Going to job fairs and conferences to network with industry professionals and get my name out there and put my resume in their hands.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

i guess i'm lucky. i work 4 10's. o.t. is voluntary for now. it's my choice, either work friday, or 12 hours monday- thursday. 5 a.m - 5 p.m. (love 3 day weekends). worked the night shift for 7 years, 5 p.m. - 5 a.m and was tired all the time. when i first started there, we had mandatory o.t. 12 hour days, 10 on saturday 8 0n sunday for 6 months. couldn't do it now. too old. what pizzes me off, i'm on my feet 12 hours a day running a manual lathe, while these 20 something kids sit on their butt reading the paper at a cnc machine. i'll never get a job like that, i'm too close to retirement. but they're hiring. send me a p.m.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Good luck, fishingful.  You should expect to work years of part time/ seasonal work before you land a full time job. Unless that is, you get in good on one of those positions and get a upgrade in title. My degree is similar to yours. A park 500 miles away has very little reason to hire you, they have plenty of local applicants. Unless you have some wow factor to get a closer look. Another problem is that very few governments, at any level, are pumping money into parks. 

You will need to start super small, super cheap, and work your way up and make friends along the way to get you in. Not trying to be a downer but I've been right where you are. Luckily my wifes career was the exact opposite and she could carry some of the financial burden while I did seasonal park work.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Gills63 said:


> Good luck, fishingful. You should expect to work years of part time/ seasonal work before you land a full time job. Unless that is, you get in good on one of those positions and get a upgrade in title. My degree is similar to yours. A park 500 miles away has very little reason to hire you, they have plenty of local applicants. Unless you have some wow factor to get a closer look. Another problem is that very few governments, at any level, are pumping money into parks.
> 
> You will need to start super small, super cheap, and work your way up and make friends along the way to get you in. Not trying to be a downer but I've been right where you are. Luckily my wifes career was the exact opposite and she could carry some of the financial burden while I did seasonal park work.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I have a municipal part time job now with the hope of full time in the future. There is just not that much in Ohio and out of the last 5 jobs I have seen that I would actually want 4 of them I had inside information on and they already had someone waiting to be promoted.

But I know exactly what you are saying.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Agitation Free said:


> No, It's cheaper to pay overtime than to hire more people.


You're making claims as if you know they're true. You don't. Sometimes it's cheaper to work overtime and sometimes it makes more sense to hire people. It just depends.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

buckeyebowman said:


> Which gives some idea of what medical, workman's comp, FICA, and other items in the benny package costs. If you're making 50K a year figure that it costs the company another 15-20K on top of that to keep you employed.
> 
> As far as the air traffic controllers go, Reagan warned them in advance what would happen if they went on strike. They thought he was bluffing. He wasn't. Bad miscalculation!
> 
> There are pluses and minuses to union membership. You can be the best, most productive employee at your job, but you won't make a dime more than the worst, least productive employee working the same job. The union is supposed to provide you with a measure of protection against unsafe or unfair work practices. But, if the union, and it's membership, vote for a contract with certain work rules, then that's what you're stuck with!



The cost to employ you all together is a little less than twice your salary.

Air traffic controllers, corrections officers, police and fire, etc. Anyone who job is to protect societys safety are not allowed to strike by law. I called BS on this once and a steward gave me the actual statute to look up. I was wrong.

Unions can make or break a place to work. I've seen unions save workers and I've seen companies shut the doors and break unions that took too much. (AK steel, Mansfield)

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> The cost to employ you all together is a little less than twice your salary.
> 
> Air traffic controllers, corrections officers, police and fire, etc. Anyone who job is to protect societys safety are not allowed to strike by law. I called BS on this once and a steward gave me the actual statute to look up. I was wrong.
> 
> ...


I have been in management for a little over 20 years, we use 1.5x salary for salary + wages + benefits and it comes out really close. These are non union, non pension jobs in the healthcare sector. But yes, a company can and sometimes does lower their labor costs by having fewer employees and having them work mandatory overtime. Not that I agree with the practice.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

This caught my attention as I am currently on a stretch of working 7 twelves in 7 days. But im happy because I almost never get OT, once I level up and I have to work OT all the time Ill hate it. Thats just the way it works.

Work is work, you do what you can and get paid what you get paid. Its not that complicated. It is a sum of your abilities and your choices. You are where you are because you chose to be there. Once you make the choices to change then you can be somewhere else. This is a society full of people who think they deserve something and it depends way to much on unemployment and assistance. Everyone says there are on jobs and everyone is on unemployment, but I drive around town and I see hiring signs everywhere just not for 20$/h. Your life is what you make it, there is no one out there looking for you. 

I have a Natural resources degree in Fish management and Aquaculture degree and work at DuPont do a job that has nothing at all to do with my education. I work in fish and I loved it, but two years ago I had to give up and follow the money. I am not using my degree but I was hired in the first hiring group of 20 people out of hundreds of people and I think that my education and degree helped me get the job. A degree shows intelligence, work ethic, and character. Not saying everyone with a degree has all of that or that people without a degree dont but college is not easy.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Agitation Free said:


> Reagan fired the air traffic controllers, citing a federal law established in 1955 that prohibits government employees to strike. The air traffic controllers did not take an oath of office.


In your first post you were upset that Reagan "fired the air traffic controllers." I'm glad that, for at least a period of time, presidents upheld the law.

By the way, are you an air traffic controller? You seem to know so much about them?



crazypoultry said:


> Entirely off topic here but do jets have keys or a keycard or something like that I imagine there would be some security protocol in place. Please excuse the ignorance I've never had the pleasure of being around anything of that nature.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No jet I have ever been involved with has had keys...I was just kidding around.  To start a jet engine, you need some power source like an onboard or offboard aux power unit that provides the engine electric, and forced air or electric motor to spin the compressor blades. The air is introduced into the compressor section (or it is turned by an electric motor) turning the front end of the engine, which in turn spins up the aft turbine section. Fuel is introduced through a throttle setting, and if you have the ignition circuit on (usually set with a toggle switch), the fuel is lit by ignitors and the engine fires when it reaches its starting rpm or when you go over the stops into idle setting with the throttles with the engine at the proper (starting) rpm.


----------



## crazypoultry (May 18, 2009)

> No jet I have ever been involved with has had keys...I was just kidding around.  To start a jet engine, you need some power source like an onboard or offboard aux power unit that provides the engine electric, and forced air or electric motor to spin the compressor blades. The air is introduced into the compressor section (or it is turned by an electric motor) turning the front end of the engine, which in turn spins up the aft turbine section. Fuel is introduced through a throttle setting, and if you have the ignition circuit on (usually set with a toggle switch), the fuel is lit by ignitors and the engine fires when it reaches its starting rpm or when you go over the stops into idle setting with the throttles with the engine at the proper (starting) rpm.


That makes sense. Sorry to make myself sound stupid. I had a chance to get a pilots license when I was younger but I'm colorblind and they won't let me near a plane .

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey Bob, if it makes you feel any better.....at my work....we are SCHEDULED 51½hrs a week.....no matter what....we work usually around 53-54 every week with coming in early or staying over....plus bringing vehicles home for a customer and so forth adds up....I *WISH* I could work a 40 hour week....I wouldnt know what to do with that much more time with my family and outdoors. But I am thankful I do have a job that I love too do so I guess you take the good with the bad???? Happy Happy Happy


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> You're making claims as if you know they're true. You don't. Sometimes it's cheaper to work overtime and sometimes it makes more sense to hire people. It just depends.


I'll concede. I should have said sometimes.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Workdog said:


> In your first post you were upset that Reagan "fired the air traffic controllers." I'm glad that, for at least a period of time, presidents upheld the law.
> 
> By the way, are you an air traffic controller? You seem to know so much about them?
> 
> ...


Your o.p. said they took an oath. They didn't. When Reagan fired the Air Traffic Controllers it was a shock for sure. You came to your own conclusion that I was upset. Reagan gave them 3 or 4 days to go back before he fired them. And how could you come to a conclusion that I know so much about them? If you read my other post you'll see I'm retired. Before I retired I did represent employees within a government entity, as a union grievance chairman. Keys in an military jet? Were you really in the services?


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Agitation Free said:


> Your o.p. said they took an oath. They didn't. When Reagan fired the Air Traffic Controllers it was a shock for sure. You came to your own conclusion that I was upset. Reagan gave them 3 or 4 days to go back before he fired them. And how could you come to a conclusion that I know so much about them? If you read my other post you'll see I'm retired. Before I retired I did represent employees within a government entity, as a union grievance chairman. Keys in an military jet? Were you really in the services?


Typical union grievance chairman. No sense of humor, and you think you know everything... 

Reference: http://avstop.com/news/strike1.html Read the fourth paragraph closely... "*Reagan read aloud the non-strike oath that each air controller, and indeed any federal employee, must sign upon hiring*."

My conclusion that you were an air traffic controller was sarcasm.

I'm not even going to respond to the other that you wrote, but I'll take an apology in a PM if you're honorable enough.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

idontnow. if the co or union gives you any grief for your fmla you have to call the federal building downtown and they will straighten them out. 216 357 5400 being a federal program there are strict guidlines the co must follow.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

freyedknot said:


> idontnow. if the co or union gives you any grief for your fmla you have to call the federal building downtown and they will straighten them out. 216 357 5400 being a federal program there are strict guidlines the co must follow.


Thanks for the tip.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Workdog said:


> Typical union grievance chairman. No sense of humor, and you think you know everything...
> 
> Reference: http://avstop.com/news/strike1.html Read the fourth paragraph closely... "*Reagan read aloud the non-strike oath that each air controller, and indeed any federal employee, must sign upon hiring*."
> 
> ...


An apology. You're joking right. I'm honorable to honorable people. Your not one. You want to trade insults, agree. Go to p.m's.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

rustyfish said:


> This caught my attention as I am currently on a stretch of working 7 twelves in 7 days. But im happy because I almost never get OT, once I level up and I have to work OT all the time Ill hate it. Thats just the way it works.
> 
> Work is work, you do what you can and get paid what you get paid. Its not that complicated. It is a sum of your abilities and your choices. You are where you are because you chose to be there. Once you make the choices to change then you can be somewhere else. This is a society full of people who think they deserve something and it depends way to much on unemployment and assistance. Everyone says there are on jobs and everyone is on unemployment, but I drive around town and I see hiring signs everywhere just not for 20$/h. Your life is what you make it, there is no one out there looking for you.
> 
> I have a Natural resources degree in Fish management and Aquaculture degree and work at DuPont do a job that has nothing at all to do with my education. I work in fish and I loved it, but two years ago I had to give up and follow the money. I am not using my degree but I was hired in the first hiring group of 20 people out of hundreds of people and I think that my education and degree helped me get the job. A degree shows intelligence, work ethic, and character. Not saying everyone with a degree has all of that or that people without a degree dont but college is not easy.


Smartest post on here so far. Sometimes you have to make the decision to do what pays the bills over what you love to do. My wife has a GED and makes 15.50/hr as a secretary. And was hired on in december and had four other job offers in the same pay range. Yes it might not be 20.00/hr but you have to start somewhere. Too many people go to college and get a degree in something that the job field doesn't exist for. I put the blame on the college advisors for this as much as the students.


----------



## Deep Trouble (Jul 8, 2010)

rustyfish said:


> This caught my attention as I am currently on a stretch of working 7 twelves in 7 days. But im happy because I almost never get OT, once I level up and I have to work OT all the time Ill hate it. Thats just the way it works.
> 
> Work is work, you do what you can and get paid what you get paid. Its not that complicated. It is a sum of your abilities and your choices. You are where you are because you chose to be there. Once you make the choices to change then you can be somewhere else. This is a society full of people who think they deserve something and it depends way to much on unemployment and assistance. Everyone says there are on jobs and everyone is on unemployment, but I drive around town and I see hiring signs everywhere just not for 20$/h. Your life is what you make it, there is no one out there looking for you.
> 
> I have a Natural resources degree in Fish management and Aquaculture degree and work at DuPont do a job that has nothing at all to do with my education. I work in fish and I loved it, but two years ago I had to give up and follow the money. I am not using my degree but I was hired in the first hiring group of 20 people out of hundreds of people and I think that my education and degree helped me get the job. A degree shows intelligence, work ethic, and character. Not saying everyone with a degree has all of that or that people without a degree dont but college is not easy.



+1

Completely agree. We all make choices and everything is a trade-off. 

To lighten things up a little, try this one on for size. I went fishing in Quebec for a week last summer with 8 old buddies from high school. I was led to believe there was at least some access to wi-fi. After 10 years owning a landscaping company, I went back to school and now work in professional services so I generally need to stay "on the grid." Anyway, there wasn't any internet access. First day back in the office my boss calls me in and tells me "You need to find somewhere else to fish!" Took everything I had not to tell him my vacations are my business...


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

My dad has a natural resources degree and he's been at a machine shop working overtime for 30+ years and has very little retirement benefits above social security. What he does have is because he's very frugal. Cheapskate owner screwed him over for years on pay and benefits.

Good thing is, it's a free country. If you don't like your job situation, you can always look for a better one. It's hard though these days to switch careers and to start a career. 

I don't know if most college degrees are worth the money anymore. Better to start at the bottom and get the company to pay for any training you need. Those student advisers know nothing about the job market except the numbers they spout off. Better to talk to someone in the industry before starting on the degree track to see what the market is really like! Student loan debt is crushing the younger generations right now.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

To be fair, a large portion of a student advisors job is talking to people in the workforce to find out what they&#8217;re looking for. That&#8217;s their job. The problem is, there&#8217;s not a one-size-fits-all field degree.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

idontknow316 said:


> I was just wondering if anyone else has a similar situation as me. Let me start off saying I am very grateful I have a good paying job with good benefits. I just started this job almost two years ago, at the interview I was told I would be on third shift, but would train on every shift in the beginning. I was ok with that, as long as it was only during the training period as I have a family who I am very involved and close with, so second shift would be a no no.
> 
> I did indeed train on every shift, the problem is I have been placed on second shift for nearly a year and a half now. I managed to work things out and although I hate it ( 240 pm to 1100 pm) I manage. The real problem is at the interview they asked if I could work SOME overtime, including weekends. I thought to myself, no problem extra $$ from time to time. Well it's been two years of non stop overtime with every weekend and 12s though out the week, coming in early, staying over ect. The problem is, it is mandatory, you can not plan anything ahead of time. A weekend with the family is like a vacation! If you do manage to get two days off straight they look at you like you like you were a no call no show for a week straight. And the guys who decide you have to be here or else?.....Yep, every weekend off.
> 
> ...


You should always be striving to better yourself. There is better out there for you I guarantee!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

See all I have to do is post about not getting time off on the internet and I get a day off lol. I get this Saturday off. I think a trip to Bass Pro for a new fish finder sounds good.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't know if most college degrees are worth the money anymore. Better to start at the bottom and get the company to pay for any training you need. Those student advisers know nothing about the job market except the numbers they spout off. Better to talk to someone in the industry before starting on the degree track to see what the market is really like! Student loan debt is crushing the younger generations right now.[/QUOTE]

Totally agree! My wifes student loans are 600 a month and can't seem to land that better paying job. She applied for reduced payments for now and was cut to 300 a month but will take twice as long to pay off. I hope something changes soon.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Rustyfish, excellent post.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Used to work at a power plant that of course required 24 hr coverage 365 days a year. We worked 8 hr days but any overtime required a 16 hr shift. We got one weekend off a month but they almost always called you out for OT.

Our solution was going to a 12 hour shift. Took a little getting used to at first but soon became a snap to work. Instead of being scheduled to work 79 % of the days in a year. The 12 hour shift cut us to 50 % of the day s in a year.

The 79% on the 8 hr shift was always eclipsed because of the OT involved. On the 12 hr schedule very little OT came into play.

While working the 8 hour schedule seemed like I was always tired. The 12 hour shift I was only tired the days I actually worked. Sometimes a change like this can alleviate the stress everyone is under .

Couple of guys who were against the change at first became its biggest fans. Company let us vote after six months if we wanted to return to the 8 hr schedule. 

Only 1 guy out 50 voted for return of the old way of 8 hr day. Never seen such a one sided election on anything.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I work a lot of OT..sometimes as much as 1300hrs a year...but if I wanted time off I could take it and somebody else would have to pick it up, If I want a vacation or a string of days off I just put in for it in advance and 99% of the time get it..your situation sounds like the pits.


----------

